# Sunday Dinner



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Do families still take the time to sit down together for a Sunday dinner (and I don't mean sitting in front of the flat screen watching an NFL game and snarfing down cheese dip)?

From what I've been reading, the recession is making eating in and entertaining at home not only a necessity, but potenitally a lot of fun too. Not good news for the hospitality industry, I know, but one positive outcome could be that families connect and talk more often.

So, what are your Sunday Dinner (or depending on your part of the country/world, "supper") habits? Also, if you are having Sunday dinner today, what's on the menu?

We're having some warmed-over Coq au Vin later and a good, hearty red wine this evening (perfect day...it's cold and very gloomy outside).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With the kids grown, married and in their own homes now, Sundays are family days...starting with Sunday services and culminating with a family dinner that includes our kids and our grand kids (and the occasional in-laws and/or out-laws). Not everyone makes every Sunday but, there are always enough in attendance to justify cooking a roast of beef or pork or occasionally game birds, in season. During the warmer months we tend to grill a lot!

As for today's menu...it's a little different. At Christmas I was gifted with one of Rachael Ray's "quick fix-it" cookbooks (sorry to those who are not RR fans!) and the grand kids and I are cooking one of the meals from that book..."chicken-thigh pie". Next week Grandma and I will be cooking a Crown roast of pork, braised potatoes, etc.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> With the kids grown, married and in their own homes now, Sundays are family days...starting with Sunday services and culminating with a family dinner that includes our kids and our grand kids (and the occasional in-laws and/or out-laws). Not everyone makes every Sunday but, there are always enough in attendance to justify cooking a roast of beef or pork or occasionally game birds, in season. During the warmer months we tend to grill a lot!
> 
> As for today's menu...it's a little different. At Christmas I was gifted with one of Rachael Ray's "quick fix-it" cookbooks (sorry to those who are not RR fans!) and the grand kids and I are cooking one of the meals from that book..."chicken-thigh pie". Next week Grandma and I will be cooking a Crown roast of pork, braised potatoes, etc.


Eagle, congrats on a successful family. I know how proud my parents were when we had our baby in June, and I'm sure they can't wait to share in what you partake every sunday!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*My Sunday's*

Growing up Italian American we always had pasta with some sort of meat (meatballs, chicken, sausage, roast, ham...whatever). It would start at 2 and all the family would be at my grandmothers where she would cook.

Now, with my wife and I, we try to make a pasta dish usually with turkey meatballs or turkey sausage. For a Jewish girl from Jersey, my wife can cook a mean sauce. We don't eat as early as 2, but try to eat by at least 5 so we can relax and watch our Sunday shows (60 Minutes, Cold Case, Simpsons, Family Guy, Sopranos, True Blood etc...) before hitting the sack.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Sunday isn't much of a big deal around our house (no surprise there, eh?), but I regularly make pancakes or waffles for breakfast for us to have together.
Dinner can be haphazard, but we certainly enjoy it better when we're eating together. For instance, tonight I made potato-leek soup and my wife is trying to get through our book group book for our meeting Wednesday night, but we ate dinner together. She's now up reading, but we'll be watching Flight of the Conchords together soon.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

For the past year my 20 year old daughter has lived with me. I don't know how it happened but somehow our dinner, generally at 6:00 PM, evolved into sitting at TV trays watching reruns of _Two and a Half Men _while we ate. When I said something about eating at the table and turning off the TV she gave me a puzzled look and said "Daddy, this is our tradition".

She recently moved out and I must admit that I miss our "tradition". Or maybe I just miss her being here for dinner, regardless of how we did it. At any rate, I'm still sitting at that TV tray, rather than the table, watching _Two and a Half Men _while I eat dinner.

Cruiser


----------



## AJLP (Oct 12, 2007)

Sunday dinner is important to us. I usually prepare a roast from which I can use leftovers. For example, this Sunday I roasted chicken and potatoes, we had a spinach salad, green beans and rolls. Monday evening I prepared some enchiladas with the leftover chicken and tomorrow I'll use the broth from the carcas to make some sort of soup. It's my 8 year olds birthday toningh and he wants hamburgers or else we'd have the soup tonight. In this way the Sunday dinner eases my life -- it makes Mon and Tuesday dinner a snap.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Every day*

Every evening, not just Sunday, my wife and I turn off the television and the computers, sit our two children down at the table and have dinner as a family.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

agnash said:


> Every evening, not just Sunday, my wife and I turn off the television and the computers, sit our two children down at the table and have dinner as a family.


Good for you, sir. I have a feeling far too many families do that anymore.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

My wife and I have taken to having Sunday brunch at our place usually after our friends have come home from Sunday services.
Its so nice to have a few friends and family over just to get together. I agree with TMMKC that means keeping the TV and computer off. Nothing elaborate

Last Sunday our friends arrived at around 1pm and didn't leave until around 9pm. 

Human contact is everything.


----------



## The Heirophant (Jan 13, 2009)

We always have sunday lunch. Even if it is just my wife and me (we often have house guests on a Sunday). Proper English roast.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

During the week we sit down to dinner with crystal, fine china, silver flat ware and candles. On Sunday we will have a buffet with cold meats and salads. My family has been eating that way for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Jonny (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, of course.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> Eagle, congrats on a successful family. I know how proud my parents were when we had our baby in June, and I'm sure they can't wait to share in what you partake every sunday!


I missed this post the first time around, but thank you for your kind thoughts and words! I do hope your young family continues to grow and do well. :thumbs-up:


----------



## resent (Oct 6, 2011)

As i have only one day for rest in a week ,i would have a late get up even to eleven o'clock then have my brunch in a hurry and simple ,what a pity to waste a beautiful monring and the sunshine as well.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

What's on the menu tonight? We picked up some beautiful locally-farmed, hormone free "Iowa" chops from a guy at the farmer's market yesterday. On the grill tonight. Might make a balsamic vingegar reduction to go on top.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Sadly, we stopped Sunday dinners at grandma's when she passed away. However, we usually go out as a family on Sunday afternoons after liturgy.

When I start my family, we will definitely have Sunday dinner at home.


----------

